# Cleaning EGR valve?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I have a pinging problem with my car unless I use 93 octane and do not think it is timing related. I tested the egr valve flow by pressing the diaphram at idle and the engine died, which is supposed to mean good flow, but I've read on some sites that this doesn't necessarily mean your egr valve is clean. How hard is the egr valve to remove and clean and what tools does it require? Also, what causes the egr valve to get dirty? Normal wear and tear or something else? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

Hold your finger on the EGR diaphram, and rev the engine up to 3grand. See if it starts opening on it's own. But, frankly, I've never had a pinging problem after disabling EGR, I'd bet your problem is a vacuum leak somewhere.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I've heard that could be the problem too, time to get out the haynes manual...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd suggest a bottle of WD-40.. Spray it around the carb and vacuum lines, if the engine revs up, your spraying at the vacuum leak.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

cool tip man. thanks , ill try that


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

I was thinking of taking off my egr valve this weekend and giving it a thorough cleaning. Even though they say "if it's not broke, don't fix it" , I still want to do this.

A co-worker of mine cleaned his egr valve very good after his "engine" light came on and he says he's driving a brand new nissan! His performance, acceleration and mpg have totally improved. 

He's made me a believer. If anyone has done this on a early nineties pickup, let me know how it went and your results.

thanks!


----------

